# You Gotta See These!



## bryverine (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,

I stumbled across these on youtube, the setups use live plants (which I'm too lazy to do), but they look awesome.

Enclosure Video (M. balfouri)

He has several enclosure setup videos and they all look so cool. I have a much more simple approach I guess, but oh, if I had the time and money...

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Oct 13, 2015)

I like the balloon trick for long starter burrows! Pretty slick!

That ficus requires very little to grow, so it's a pretty good choice for a plant in there. Not a big fan of the pot it's in, but I figure the spider will eventually dig around that area, exposing the pot. By then though, the whole place would be webbed over, so it may not matter regardless.

Thanks for the share!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 13, 2015)

cant watch it at work but vivs are pretty fun if you know what your doing and willing to go the extra mile.. very rewarding for some animals i feel i may try it if i ever get some more cages in ^_^

---------- Post added 10-12-2015 at 11:28 PM ----------




edgeofthefreak said:


> I like the balloon trick for long starter burrows! Pretty slick!


lol i did this for my fm chromatus.. only to have her burry it back up XD what a butthead lmao  did it for my scorps when i got them a yr or so ago now too lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Oct 13, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> lol i did this for my fm chromatus.. only to have her burry it back up XD what a butthead lmao  did it for my scorps when i got them a yr or so ago now too lol..


I was actually thinking if I ever need to rehouse my scorpion... quite a good trick, until thwarted by the cleverness of an arachnid!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 13, 2015)

edgeofthefreak said:


> I was actually thinking if I ever need to rehouse my scorpion... quite a good trick, until thwarted by the cleverness of an arachnid!


lol i was told she was a tunneler..apparently she hated my work lmao because she hasnt even dug in my care.. what a turd >_< i did have a little gecko and a little snake who took well to their burrows with the same method [had to fill with alot of sub because he had neurological probs and the gecko was completely blind, and both always fell in their cages -.-] so gave a nicefluffy moss and coco sub only letting them clumb a 4-5 inches] its pretty cool. iv seen same method used to make rock hides using balloons and mortar to make caves, castles n whatnot making it realy pretty outside but nice and cozy for the reptile inside, id assume the same could be done for a T' especialy arboreals and heavy webbers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## owlbear (Oct 16, 2015)

What an awesome setup. Has anyone had success with this? So far all my burrowers take readily to my starter burrows, so it seems like it would work. But would that be enough space for a mature m. balfouri?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pretty cool looking, I'm always skeptical about making burrows for them though, prob because none of mine have ever gone for something I made hah. I also wonder how good the Excavator product is, I've heard good and bad things about. I THINK if it gets wet again its awful to deal with, could be mistaken on that one though.


----------



## fowlmoodmandy (Nov 15, 2015)

I wanna see the Ts being put in them lol. Also, if you put a piece of blue or beige masking tape on the door opening edge you won't have to brush it off. I use the excavator mixed with the plantation soil and the ABG from Josh's frogs and have success with it. I also use molding wire to make a burrow for them. I will take pics of my burrows with Ts in them lol


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 16, 2015)

Such a great vid to get ideas from. I love the balloon idea but I also get paranoid that the burrow will cave in on them. So I tend to make shallow burrows rather then a deep one like that.

Either way, Awesome inspiration.


----------



## Shawnee (Nov 16, 2015)

donniedark0 said:


> Such a great vid to get ideas from. I love the balloon idea but I also get paranoid that the burrow will cave in on them. So I tend to make shallow burrows rather then a deep one like that.
> 
> Either way, Awesome inspiration.


He used excavator clay in that video, it's highly unlikely that burrow will ever cave in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 16, 2015)

Shawnee said:


> He used excavator clay in that video, it's highly unlikely that burrow will ever cave in


ohhhhhhhh ok. Thats a great idea then! I definitely want to try something like that.


----------

